# I just have to say this



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

because I'm about to burst with happiness. Our house is FREE AND CLEAR as of today! WOOOHOOOO!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> because I'm about to burst with happiness. Our house is FREE AND CLEAR as of today! WOOOHOOOO!


Congrats man! That is really exciting!

I have been working on a road map to hopefully be in the same position within the next few years, and I can't wait. :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Congrats CK, I too am planning on trying to pay mine off too here in the foreseeable future!

Of course you still have to pay property taxes so you really never own your home


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Congrats CK!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Congrats!! You beat me by about 8 months.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats to the Colonel! Free and clear is a fantastic feeling.

Go out, celebrate, blow some money, and enjoy it. Then come up with a plan for your new found cashflow.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

That's awesome CK!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I've been dabbling a little bit in the cryptocurrency market. Using some of my idle time to read up about it, and use the GPU on my PC to mine some crypto... fascinating stuff really.

I've got to get the drainage situation fixed though. We got some rain this morning, and the low spot in the front yard was already puddling up. I was wondering if the spring time green up would be the best time to go ahead and put that in, or do it now before we get tons of rain in the spring?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm a bit late to the party, but congrats, CK!


----------

